# Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election!



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.

Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME

_In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​


----------



## mdk (May 16, 2021)

The fraud in Michigan’s Edison County is enough to overturn the election.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2021)

Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​


Conservatives who believe this nonsense are truly this stupid. 

Conservatives who don’t believe this nonsense but propagate it anyway are truly this dishonest.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


Then why are you peeing your pants about it?


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


Dumping ballots at 3:00AM whose signatures don't match the books?
What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


The voters have a right to the audit. The Wisconsin government works for them.


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​


So far as I know, the AZ audit has yet to claim any evidence of fraud so what's the hurry.  If I was a WI taxpayer I'd be upset if I had to pay for another audit, if they do it with private funds I hope they learn from the mistakes in AZ.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


The PA Supreme Court ruled on the day after the election that hundreds of thousands of 3:00AM ballots whose signatures didn't match the books were valid.
Talk about fraud.


----------



## hjmick (May 16, 2021)




----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 16, 2021)

Dominion, Maricopa County Rebuff Arizona Senate’s Attempt to Get Election Machine Passwords​








						Dominion, Maricopa County Rebuff Arizona Senate's Attempt to Get Election Machine Passwords
					

Dominion Voting Systems and Maricopa County officials are refusing to hand over passwords for election machines to auditors ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 16, 2021)

Will the Coup organizers ever be identified and punished?
Will Pedo Joe have to resign?
Will the USSC have the balls to do something to save our democracy?
Will the Yellow Press ever admit that they are wrong?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 16, 2021)

Who do you think are the 2020 Coup leaders?
Obama, Hillary, Pelosi, Schumer....?


----------



## Mac1958 (May 16, 2021)

hjmick said:


>


Keeps 'em happy.

Maybe it stops them from planning more terrorist attacks, too.


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So not only was there coordinated voter fraud perpetrated by the Dems, but the PS Supreme Court was in on the conspiracy too?  Time to take off that tin foil hat.


----------



## 22lcidw (May 16, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


What is the big deal? Get all of this done with no chicanery and then we move on. But everything is being fought. No matter the results we seen. You must not really understand the mistrust that a good part of the population has in our government and its media/entertainer propaganda arm.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


What would be *your *conclusion when the court accepted the fact that the signatures didn't match?


----------



## Quasar44 (May 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.


 Michigan and Pennsylvania won’t as their leftist psycho leaders will veto it


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


That you probably didn't understand their ruling.  Which case are you referring to?


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Are you retarded?


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yes, my knee has been bothering me.  Thanks for asking, and you?  (Obviously my previous conclusion was spot on.)


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Your conclusion was idiotic as is typical of you avoiding any issue you can't deal with.
The ballot dump signatures did not match the books and the PA Supreme Court, in effect, told the Rs to fuck off.


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Your response was ignorant if you are talking about:

REPUBLICAN PARTY OF PENNSYLVANIA 20–542 v. VERONICA DEGRAFFENREID, ACTING SECRETARY OF PENNSYLVANIA, ET AL. JAKE CORMAN, ET AL. 20–574 v. PENNSYLVANIA DEMOCRATIC PARTY, ET AL.

In its ruling, the [PA] high court unanimously dismissed a lawsuit that claimed that a 2019 state law allowing no-excuse absentee ballots was unconstitutional.​​The suit, filed by U.S. Rep. Mike Kelly and others on Nov. 21, requested that the state reject mail ballots submitted under that law or allow state lawmakers to select presidential electors. The state legislature is controlled by Republicans.​​The justices contended that if the plaintiffs had constitutional concerns over the mail-in voting law, their suit would have been filed earlier and not after millions of mail-in ballots were cast in the 2020 primary and general election. The justices further noted that the plaintiffs waited until after the votes had been tallied and their preferred presidential candidate lost the state.​


----------



## Care4all (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Didn't happen.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Everyone knows about that case.
That was not the case...the case was where the signatures did not match.
It was the day after the election and I'm sure it's been wiped from every media server.
I do appreciate you admitting you didn't watch any coverage the next day.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


It happened and I don't give a rat's butt about your opinion on *any* subject.


----------



## Care4all (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


FAKE News.  Didn't happen.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​


Enough ballots may be identified to overcome the "election results," but that doesn't mean anything is going to change.

The political elite have removed the thorn in their side (by any means necessary) and they are not going to reinstall him, no matter what evidence shows.

We have been overthrown.

The only thing that we can do is call on our states to secede from the union.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


I saw it and thanks for admitting you were too drunk that night to watch the news.


----------



## Circe (May 16, 2021)

I admit I'd like to see an audit -- a transparent audit -- of that 2020 election. It was dubious.


----------



## Care4all (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


You've been misinformed.

The SC ruling was not the day after the election....not even close.

The SC never ruled on any ballots.


----------



## alang1216 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yet another conspiracy!  This one involves FoxNews, Brietbart, and others.  The hat's not working...


----------



## Care4all (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


What you saw was normal, and was expected....even months ahead o f time.

Everyone knew the absentee vote counting process, would not begin until election day, and knew the in person election day votes would be processed and counted first, then afterwards the votes from the machine early voting, and absentee paper ballots, then provisional ballots, then the military vote....  every newspaper a n d 24/7 cable news reported o n it prior to t h e election that with all the increases in absentee voting, it would be R days before all the absentee votes, and military vote etc would be counted and a few days before we possibly know a Winner!

And the media reported, and justly so.... that the in p person election day vote would be primarily f o r president trump, but once the absentee votes started to be counted, the votes would l d heavily lean Biden...

Lean Biden because democratic voters were encouraged to stay home a n d safe from covid and vote absentee,

While pres trump discouraged his voters from v o ting via absentee ballot.... and encouraged his voters, to vote in person.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


You are correct...they kicked it out immediately.


----------



## Lesh (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The PA Supreme Court ruled on the day after the election that hundreds of thousands of 3:00AM ballots whose signatures didn't match the books were valid.


Signatures didn't match according to who?

Does your signature match from years ago?

Let me see.


----------



## Indeependent (May 16, 2021)

Lesh said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The PA Supreme Court ruled on the day after the election that hundreds of thousands of 3:00AM ballots whose signatures didn't match the books were valid.
> ...


*Does your signature match from years ago?*

Yes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.
> ...


It looks like MI let Dominion run its elections too. That is illegal.

*“Maricopa County (AZ) officials have already admitted they don’t have the router passwords. They are not in charge of the election. That’s illegal. Michigan officials are admitting the exact same thing now!”*





__





						One moment, please...
					





					mediarightnews.com
				



SOS Benson’s responses 15, 16, and 17.  Fairest election ever and she doesn’t know how the equipment works. She’s admitting only a vendor knows the intimate details that control our elections.

5:43 PM · May 14, 2021·Twitter for iPhone


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​



The ongoing audit is making Republican lawmakers in Arizona look like a joke. One senator is honest enough to admit it.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


That's  SJW horseshit.


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.



Fake audits do not prove anything. That is what is going on in Arizona.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.
> ...


We'll see when it's completed.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.
> ...


Fake elections are bad news too. That is going to be proven. Dominion has to release those source codes. The voters have right to know. There is no getting around that.


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



"A GOP state senator in Arizona called the state's recount of Maricopa County ballots "ridiculous" in a New York Times interview on Friday.

"It makes us look like idiots," said state Sen. Paul Boyer, a Republican from Phoenix who originally supported the audit. "Looking back, I didn't think it would be this ridiculous. It's embarrassing to be a state senator at this point."





__





						Arizona Republican admits GOP "audit" of Trump's election loss "makes us look like idiots"
					





					www.msn.com
				




What should make this worrisome for Republicans is that he represents a suburban district. Sunurban voters have been moving to Democrats since Trump became the Republican nominee in 2016.


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



What they say is totally irrelevant. No normal person will believe it.


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



There is no evidence that it happened.


----------



## Lastamender (May 16, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


The source codes should provide that evidence or not. It needs to happen.


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



They did no such thing. They ruled that Pennsylvania state election laws did not allow for signature matching. It was a 7-0 decision. The 2 Republicans agreed with Democrats.


----------



## busybee01 (May 16, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Whether they match or not is a opinion. The 2 Republicans joined with 5 Democrats in ruling that state law does not allow for signature matching.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They are pissing their pants because they know what the audit will find.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


A coward who gets cold feet the minute he gets any blowblack from the left.


----------



## bripat9643 (May 16, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


What's the point of having signatures if that is the case?


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2021)

The Democrat's thievery of the 2020 el.ection is starting to be expose.  it should have been exposed last November with a real audit but the Swamp didn't want one.


----------



## lennypartiv (May 16, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Exactly.  It's a shame there aren't audits like this going on in GA, NV, and PA.


----------



## Mustang (May 16, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


They don't care about what is or isn't true. They only care about getting what they want.


----------



## Oddball (May 16, 2021)

Mustang said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 16, 2021)

Mustang said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Irony just shit its pants.


----------



## Claudette (May 17, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.



Yup. All the contested States should have audits. If the lefty loons are so sure of the Biden victory they should welcome those audits. 

All we've heard from them is how they are against the audits. Doesn't that speak volumes?? Why yes indeedy.


----------



## Care4all (May 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Pretty please link to what case you are talking about then.

Maybe we are speaking about different cases in different states???


----------



## EMH (May 17, 2021)

People follow courage - William Wallace

Al it takes is the COURAGE of a GOP controlled house and or senate to actually check.

That GA has not done one just shows where the GA GOP really is

In homO's closet next to Michael robinson's miscarriages...

A Georgia republican.  Georgia once gave us newt, the greatest republican in modern history, the one who gave us the "Clinton conomy."  Now it gives us Raffensberger, kemp, and pretty much nothing except that type of Jew disguised as a Christian... Those are the ones, the Georgia GOP, that spent $100 million on dominion resources machines... Which gave the senate to the Dems...


----------



## LeftofLeft (May 17, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


This is the flaw and risk with Mail-In Balloting which is why I want it to go away OR come up with a viable, transparent signature matching process. Otherwise, absentee ballots meets all of the concerns laid out by Democrats in their case for mail-in voting.


----------



## toobfreak (May 17, 2021)

TheGreenHornet said:


> Dominion, Maricopa County Rebuff Arizona Senate’s Attempt to Get Election Machine Passwords​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You would think that a big multi-billion dollar company like Dominion concerned for their reputation could at least send an expert to AZ to unlock machines with the password so auditors could see what they need without giving the password out!

BTW, can't passwords also be changed?


----------



## lennypartiv (May 17, 2021)

Mustang said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Libs are the ones watching news networks that broadcast fake news.


----------



## alang1216 (May 17, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion, Maricopa County Rebuff Arizona Senate’s Attempt to Get Election Machine Passwords​
> ...


It's not the passwords they care about it is the proprietary software the passwords protect.


----------



## EMH (May 17, 2021)

Dominion was created exclusively to make it easy for corrupt officials to rig elections.  Obviously they get hostile when confronted with an audit that shows their machines 

1. Flip ballots
2. Were programmed on election night in many places to keep a certain margin -switch enough votes to hold a constant lead.  That happened in NH, GA, VA, and likely many more
3. All states that bought dominion machines are controlled by Zionists who support both w and Biden...  The 911 crowd


----------



## Lesh (May 17, 2021)

EMH said:


> Dominion was created exclusively to make it easy for corrupt officials to rig elections.  Obviously they get hostile when confronted with an audit that shows their machines
> 
> 1. Flip ballots
> 2. Were programmed on election night in many places to keep a certain margin -switch enough votes to hold a constant lead.  That happened in NH, GA, VA, and likely many more
> 3. All states that bought dominion machines are controlled by Zionists who support both w and Biden...  The 911 crowd


Krazy enough for you folks?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.


----------



## GMCGeneral (May 17, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You're telling me.  Wasn't Wisconsin one of the contested states in the first place?  I can't wait until these audits reach Pennsylvania.


----------



## EMH (May 17, 2021)

Lesh said:


> EMH said:
> 
> 
> > Dominion was created exclusively to make it easy for corrupt officials to rig elections.  Obviously they get hostile when confronted with an audit that shows their machines
> ...




The machines started after 911, used primarily by big big supporters of invading Iraq in the GOP to shut down primary challengers.   The beneficiaries of the machines since are all

1. Opposed to re opening the 911 investigation
2. Big spenders
3. Opposed to Donald trump
4. Big time supporters of a us war with Iran regardless of reason given


----------



## GMCGeneral (May 17, 2021)

EMH said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > EMH said:
> ...


9/11 was not an inside job, dumbass.  Structural engineers proved that time and again.


----------



## EMH (May 18, 2021)

Another sub with an IQ under 5.  Subs, pro Israel Christians, are the only life forms on the planet still fooled by col osman and tenet.  

MATH PROBLEM

Jet fuel burns at 600F.  The liquid steel pouring out of the south tower was 2200F according to steel industry charts....

WHERE DID THE ADDITIONAL 1600F come from?



Subs are not good at math and science.  That is why, since Karl rove brought them into the party, the GOP isn't longer fiscally conservative.  It takes MATH to understand fiscal conservatism.  It takes science to understand 911.  Subs are only good at doing one thing - parroting a Jew masquerading as their christian preacher....


----------



## Toro (May 21, 2021)

Yes, all of 27 possible cases of voter fraud in Wisconsin, or nearly 0.0009% of the electorate!









						27 possible voter fraud cases in 3 million Wisconsin ballots
					

MADISON, Wis. (AP) — Wisconsin election officials identified just 27 potential cases of voter fraud out of 3.3 million ballots cast in the November presidential election and forwarded them to local district attorneys for possible prosecution, based on documents obtained Friday by The Associated...




					apnews.com
				




No wonder Trump thinks he won the election!


----------



## dudmuck (May 21, 2021)

Toro said:


> Yes, all of 27 possible cases of voter fraud in Wisconsin, or nearly 0.0009% of the electorate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_More than half of the total cases, 16 of 27, were people in the city of La Crosse whose registered address was at a UPS Store. State law requires voters to be registered at their residential address. The clerk sent those voters a letter giving them 30 days to register at a residential address for future elections._

And..

_Of the 11 other cases: four people voted both in person and absentee; one was a convicted felon; one was an absentee ballot returned by the son of the person who requested it and who voted in person; three people voted in two places; one person returned two absentee ballots; and one person who had been adjudicated incompetent and wasn’t allowed to cast a ballot._

Wow, if we could get this "adjudicated incompetent" going, would there be any Trump voters left?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (May 21, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Hhahahahhahahaa.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 5, 2021)

Toro said:


> Yes, all of 27 possible cases of voter fraud in Wisconsin, or nearly 0.0009% of the electorate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So how much voter fraud is ok?


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



He is getting blowback from ordinary people. You right swing Nazis think you can win with only support from 30% of voters. Your solution is to make it harder to vote.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...









Why would you need special secret software in a simple tabulation machine?

I'll make it simple for you......because you're a moron....to CHANGE votes.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Great news. MI and GA will follow. Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.
> ...



Voters are against phony audits which is what is going on in Arizons. Maricopa County conducted 2 audits, one of which was a forensic audit. These were done by qualified firms.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2021)

This is stupid.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

LeftofLeft said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



The reason you want it to go away is because mail in votes cut against Trump.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...









No, because mail in votes are a license to steal my participation in voting.

It is a direct assault on the sanctity of a free society.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



In Georgia they did a hand recount. There was only 1 error. Did not change the outcome.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...








They didn't check the authenticity of the ballots which makes a recount pointless.

You keep trotting out irrelevant factoids.

And you lie, they found thousands of ballots for Trump that had magically disappeared.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> Why would you need special secret software in a simple tabulation machine?
> 
> I'll make it simple for you......because you're a moron....to CHANGE votes.


I guess you've never tried to teach a computer to deal with human input.  If you had you'd know it is unbelievably complex and a science in its own right.  I think the only thing here that is simple is you.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you need special secret software in a simple tabulation machine?
> ...










TABULATION MACHINE.

Algorythms CHANGE votes.  Algorythms should NEVER be in a simple tabulation machine because they are prima facie evidence of fraud.

But I am smart.

And you clearly aren't.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



There is not a bit of evidence to support that. You are the ones who want to steal elections.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

EMH said:


> Dominion was created exclusively to make it easy for corrupt officials to rig elections.  Obviously they get hostile when confronted with an audit that shows their machines
> 
> 1. Flip ballots
> 2. Were programmed on election night in many places to keep a certain margin -switch enough votes to hold a constant lead.  That happened in NH, GA, VA, and likely many more
> 3. All states that bought dominion machines are controlled by Zionists who support both w and Biden...  The 911 crowd



You are a lying weasel.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

EMH said:


> Another sub with an IQ under 5.  Subs, pro Israel Christians, are the only life forms on the planet still fooled by col osman and tenet.
> 
> MATH PROBLEM
> 
> ...



You are not good at anything. 911 was not a inside job you fascist pig.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



That is such a woefully ignorant statement. You need special software to provide a screen for people to even vote.


----------



## busybee01 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> busybee01 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



You are the one who is irrelevant. There is no reason to doubt the authenticity of the ballots.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You may or may or may not be smart but you are certainly wrong.  Algorithms RECOGNIZE votes.  If you think back to the Bush-Gore, hanging chad fiasco of an election you might realize that it is not fraud but accuracy that require algorithms to correctly recognize what a voter intended.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 5, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...


There is abundant evidence.  You are the ones who did steal an election, douchebag.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 5, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Anyone who believes a computer can determine what a voter intended is a certified numskull.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > busybee01 said:
> ...










Fascists are experts at accusing others of exactly what they are doing.  Hello fascist!


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 5, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Or they live in Virginia where we mark a paper ballot that gets read by a machine.  There are an infinite ways I can mark my ballot.


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...









No, retard, algorithms CHANGE votes.  A simple tabulation machine needs no algorithm.  It is not "looking" at anything.  It is merely tabulating A vs B votes.  That's all.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 5, 2021)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Meanwhile back here on planet Earth there is a whole industry built around reading ballots:

Visualization of Voter Intent​One of the most important capabilities of any voting system is its ability to interpret voter intent. Clear Ballot’s foundational insight is the importance of allowing counties to “see the result”. Until now, jurisdictions have only had two methods of assessing voter intent; trusting unverifiable machines or counting ballots by hand.​


----------



## westwall (Jun 5, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...







Yeah, imagine that.  All of these voting companies manipulating votes for their personal gain.  I believe that is called corruption.

Thanks for pointing out how widespread the problem is.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 5, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



*Algorythms should NEVER be in a simple tabulation machine:*  CORRECT.  To anyone who actually understands how computers work, an algorithm is a set of executable code designed to carry out an explicit operation with a specific goal in mind.  There is absolutely no purpose to them in simple tabulation (counting).  So the question becomes:  What are these algorithms designed to do?

*Algorithms RECOGNIZE votes:* Algorithms do what they are designed to do., but they are entirely unnecessary just to tally votes input.  I can count votes with nothing more than a simple adder circuit made from a few J-K flip flops.

*Algorithms to correctly recognize what a voter intended:*  I'd like to see the code for CORRECTLY "recognizing the voter's intent" vs. the code to INCORRECTLY do so!  The fact is that no such thing exists.  Code is not psychic;  at best, all it can do is carry out a set of instructions to carry out ASSUMPTIONS:  If a vote for some reason somehow falls into an arbitrary state of neither high nor low, THEN DO THIS. There is no high level interpretation involved.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 9, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...


Take your theory fold it into a square with sharp corners and cram it where the Sun don't shine.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.


After over a year of constant deflection, distraction, finger-pointing, and TRUMP BAD,* the TRUTH is coming out. The Wuhan Lab was the source of COVID-19 and the Democrats tampered with the 2020 election. *


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how these baseless claims are not baseless.
> ...


Why is it that *the TRUTH is coming out*, why does if never actually arrive?  It's been 7 months and we're still waiting.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


It's a shame you weren't checking out Reuters and APNews everyday.
China admitted back in Feb 2021 that it came from a lab.
Of course, Reuters and APNews are fake news.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


So you believe lies when they fit your preconceived notions?


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


I also ignored all the YouTube videos.
Never believe anything bad about China when you're a Liberal because your friends will stop talking to you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Keep waiting. Treating you like shit is exactly what you are doing to probably the 80 million people that voted for Trump. Congress should have investigated fraud. No, you can wait for results fought for by the citizens you hate.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


Got it, the multiple recounts & audits in AZ and GA and other states weren't enough and never will be.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


Not when the audits had Dominion onsite. No.


----------



## Colin norris (Jun 10, 2021)

mdk said:


> The fraud in Michigan’s Edison County is enough to overturn the election.



Here we go again. Same old crap from bitter nasty repigs who want to destroy democracy and simultaneously say democrats hate their own country.  What a joke. 
You can have a thousand audits and the result will be the same. 140000 votes , all prepared beforehand and just conveniently waiting to be slotted in at the right moment.  Of all the people counting, not One was a Republican and spoke out about it it.  Not one.  And you expect people to believe that scenario. The same scenario you think happened all over the country with 8 million votes all strategically placed just in case. 
Not one Republican vote counter alerted their supervisor of the fraud. Not one allegation ever stood a challenge.  Yet you people are convinced of massive obvious fraud. 
Why can't you see how ridiculous it is to present that scenario as evidence of fraud?  It's about the same as Geoffrey darmer pleading not guilty and should be treated the same.  The lot of you need
Some medication for paranoia and mental illness.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Exactly so.  Why do I think that if Dominion was NOT there, that too would have been a problem for you?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


It has been proven Dominion was present at AZ's and  GA.'s first audits. I have posted proof and the Maricopa County officials admitted they, Dominion, was there. You are uninformed.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I have no doubt they were there, I'm just not sure why that is a problem?  Has there been any evidence they committed any fraud?  Evidence, not speculation.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...


The fox watching the hen house. Severe conflict of interest.


----------



## mdk (Jun 10, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The fraud in Michigan’s Edison County is enough to overturn the election.
> ...


Unbunch em’ already. I’m making a joke. Powell claimed in court there was massive voter fraud in Edison County, Michigan...a count that doesn’t actually exist.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

mdk said:


> Colin norris said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Everyone makes mistakes. That is exactly why fraud will be proven.


----------



## westwall (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...







Recounting fraudulent votes doesn't prove anything other than you're an idiot to believe them.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So who would you trust to make a judgement that both sides would accept?


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


Mistakes by definition are not fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


Massive ones are.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​


Three weeks ago.... 

Any news? Any arrests?  Just another nothing-burger

306-232.  Landslide!


----------



## westwall (Jun 10, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...






A completely transparent forensic investigation lived streamed to the world.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Colin norris said:
> ...


lol


----------



## beautress (Jun 10, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Who do you think are the 2020 Coup leaders?
> Obama, Hillary, Pelosi, Schumer....?


Don't forget the money madam, Maxine Waters. She was the cheerleader of the Hate Trump, his family, his Staff, and Stalk them Day and Night hubris. She deserves to be in jail for Hate Crimes against an American President.


----------



## alang1216 (Jun 11, 2021)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Does AZ qualify?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 17, 2021)

Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​








						Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for 'Full Forensic Audit' After Georgia, Arizona Updates
					

A Wisconsin representative on Friday said 2020 election reviews being done in the state should be expanded into ...




					www.theepochtimes.com
				




Naturally, the Democrats come back with some BS about "undermining the public's confidence and trust" in the fairness of the election.   IT WASN'T A FAIR ELECTION, YOU IDIOTS!  



> “Republicans seem to be making a concerted effort … to undermine the public’s confidence and trust,” Wisconsin Assembly Minority Leader Gordon Hintz told reporters earlier this year.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​


We also need audits in GA, MI, and PA.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 17, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​
> ...


Why?


----------



## lennypartiv (Jul 17, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > We also need audits in GA, MI, and PA.
> ...


If the auditors present proof of voter fraud in these states then Biden can't claim to be president.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Life isn’t fair. Grow up and deal with it. The election was legit. If you truly feel that it was stolen then you are a sucker and being lied to


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 17, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't undermine trust and confidence where there is none.  Why should the government be spending money trying to convince the American public that Biden is legitimate?  That's what Stalinist assholes do.


----------



## Jacques Chitte (Jul 17, 2021)

demmies shit's in the wind now


----------



## MadChemist (Jul 17, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> ...



And conservatives who give you any heed are even more stupid.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​
> ...


Dear Slade3200 
You have free choice to accept the terms and results from the election as valid if
you agree to rules changed that violated laws.

Other people who didn't agree to rule changes because state legislatures didn't vote on them, have equal right to refuse
based on process that wasn't agreed to or changed in accordance with national election laws:
1. States that did not have their elected Legislators vote on rule changes, including mailin ballots
2. People who never consented to millions of mailin ballots without notarization


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Mine does too!!!  Not a change in it!

But my hubby's has changed, completely!  When he was in his 30s or 40s for expediency, he went to some wild circular blob with some arms flying out of it....hahaha.... No one could possibly copy it....  His original signature was readable, but not this thing he's doing now.....holy Toledo, it's a work of art!!!


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Emily, any changes made by the secretary of states that the legislatures disagreed with, were brought to court in suits by the legislatures, and settled in court.  So the court determined if the changes were legal or not, BEFORE the election. 

Those were the rules all voters had to follow, equally.

You can't take a citizen's vote away from them and not count it, when they voted in good faith and followed what rules they were told, were ok, by the court rulings.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


That’s just fine to challenge, and they were brought to court. It’s a cop out IMO as we were in the middle of a pandemic and public safety was a concern. But nothing about those voting laws supports the narratives that the trumpets are pushing… stolen election, millions of fraudulent votes etc etc etc. that’s all hyperbolic rhetoric and unsubstantiated lies


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Wisconsin Lawmaker Calls for ‘Full Forensic Audit’ After Georgia, Arizona Updates​
> ...


Trump is winning....suddenly all voting results stop coming in.  Dead silence through the night.  Next morning Biden has won.  I've watched every Presidential election since 1964 and never seen anything like this.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Because the swing states didn't allow the processing and counting of absentee ballots until election day, the Dems tried to change it, so absentee ballots could be processed and counted earlier, but the republican legislatures in these swing states voted it down....BECAUSE they wanted you to think something was wrong with vote counts coming later from absentee ballots....  It worked PERCECTLY ON YOU.....

Everyone knew that Trump would appear to have a lead in the election day in person vote, we even had a name for it, The Red Mirage, but because the Democratic voters were encouraged to vote via absentee ballot, to stay safe and those votes would be all counted days if not a week, from election day, we had to be patient on calling a winner early.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


The citizen voter should not be disenfranchised because the legislatures and secretary of states are having a political spat over rules....

The citizen voted in the manner they were instructed was legal, prior to the election...via court case settlements on the rule changes.  Throwing out a citizen's constitutional right to vote on a political whim, or party line spat is not acceptable.

No!  The citizens that did not like the rule changes, that were settled in court suits prior to the election do NOT have the liberty to accept the rule changes or not.  The rule changes were argued in court, and those rulings dictate the rules the citizens must follow, and accept.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


You left the “h” out. Trump is whining for sure, I agree with you there. The dead silence thing is BS. You’re hinting at some crazy conspiracy of illegal ballots/votes  being counted in secret in the dead of night through multiple counties and states all run independently. It’s utter stupidity with no evidence to back it up.

I don’t care how many elections you have seen. We were in the middle of a pandemic and we knew there would be a larger volume of mail in ballots. We were told months beforehand that the results would likely take  few days to come in. We were told beforehand that Trump would have a lead at the start and Biden would surge with mail in. This was not a surprise if you were paying attention. It was expected. Wake up


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


No, it's all TRUE.  the TRUTH!  What you are promoting is a sham....a LIE!!!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You left the “h” out. Trump is whining for sure, I agree with you there. The dead silence thing is BS. You’re hinting at some crazy conspiracy of illegal ballots/votes  being counted in secret in the dead of night through multiple counties and states all run independently. It’s utter stupidity with no evidence to back it up.
> 
> I don’t care how many elections you have seen. We were in the middle of a pandemic and we knew there would be a larger volume of mail in ballots. We were told months beforehand that the results would likely take  few days to come in. We were told beforehand that Trump would have a lead at the start and Biden would surge with mail in. This was not a surprise if you were paying attention. It was expected. Wake up


You just admitted the fraud.  Thanks.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> No, it's all TRUE.  the TRUTH!  What you are promoting is a sham....a LIE!!!


If there was no fraud in 2020, there was no fraud in 2016.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2021)

The 2020 Democrat thievery of the election is going to fall apart one state at a time.

Unfortunately by the time is is completed and corrections made the Democrats would have tremendously screwed up this country.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> If there was no fraud in 2020, there was no fraud in 2016.


There was no voter fraud that would be enough to amount to anything that would change the results in 2016 or in 2020.  There's always some individual nimrod that may try to cheat!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> There was no voter fraud that would be enough to amount to anything that would change the results in 2016 or in 2020.  There's always some individual nimrod that may try to cheat!


Bullshit.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> You just admitted the fraud.  Thanks.


I admitted the fraud? How did I do that? Was I responsible for something that gave me the power to admit it’s existence?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

lennypartiv said:


> We also need audits in GA, MI, and PA.


Yes!  *Forensic audits *by disinterested third parties, not some partisan assholes hired by the election committees.  Let the legislatures approve of the auditing firm.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Yes!  *Forensic audits *by disinterested third parties, not some partisan assholes hired by the election committees.  Let the legislatures approve of the auditing firm.


And you think partisan blowhards are ever going to give the thumbs up to a disinterested third party?! Hell no Right wingers will call anybody “deep state  socialists” who doesn’t report what they want them to report


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Emily, any changes made by the secretary of states that the legislatures disagreed with, were brought to court in suits by the legislatures, and settled in court.  So the court determined if the changes were legal or not, BEFORE the election.
> 
> Those were the rules all voters had to follow, equally.
> 
> You can't take a citizen's vote away from them and not count it, when they voted in good faith and followed what rules they were told, were ok, by the court rulings.


The courts did not address the unconstitutionality of the actions.  They merely rubber stamped the Democrats desire to change the rules without legislation.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> The citizen voter should not be disenfranchised because the legislatures and secretary of states are having a political spat over rules....
> 
> The citizen voted in the manner they were instructed was legal, prior to the election...via court case settlements on the rule changes.  Throwing out a citizen's constitutional right to vote on a political whim, or party line spat is not acceptable.
> 
> No!  The citizens that did not like the rule changes, that were settled in court suits prior to the election do NOT have the liberty to accept the rule changes or not.  The rule changes were argued in court, and those rulings dictate the rules the citizens must follow, and accept.


The method for establishing election rules are clearly put in the US CONSTITUTION.  The rules are to be determined BY THE STATE LEGISLATURES.  There is no mention of Secretaries of States.

You're lying...again!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> The courts did not address the unconstitutionality of the actions.  They merely rubber stamped the Democrats desire to change the rules without legislation.


You’re totally right… they should take the case to SCOTUS…. Oh wait… ooops. Swing and a miss


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> You left the “h” out. Trump is whining for sure, I agree with you there. The dead silence thing is BS. You’re hinting at some crazy conspiracy of illegal ballots/votes  being counted in secret in the dead of night through multiple counties and states all run independently. It’s utter stupidity with no evidence to back it up.
> 
> I don’t care how many elections you have seen. We were in the middle of a pandemic and we knew there would be a larger volume of mail in ballots. We were told months beforehand that the results would likely take  few days to come in. We were told beforehand that Trump would have a lead at the start and Biden would surge with mail in. This was not a surprise if you were paying attention. It was expected. Wake up


Not only were fraudulent ballots being counted, but the vote totals were being manipulated online without the use of any ballots...just changed...up for Biden, down for Trump.

You're a lying dog!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I admitted the fraud? How did I do that? Was I responsible for something that gave me the power to admit it’s existence?


The mail in voting.  Millions of fraudulent ballots.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Not only were fraudulent ballots being counted, but the vote totals were being manipulated online without the use of any ballots...just changed...up for Biden, down for Trump.
> 
> You're a lying dog!


I’m not lying at all. I’m going by the stats. You’re going off  conspiracy theory’s that you can’t prove


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> The mail in voting.  Millions of fraudulent ballots.


Nothing fraudulent about mail in. Been done for years. Verified votes. You’re wrong… again


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Nothing fraudulent about mail in. Been done for years. Verified votes. You’re wrong… again


There's little, if any fraud with REQUESTED ABSENTEE MAIL IN BALLOTS.  The fraud comes in when states mail out hundreds of thousands of unrequested mail-in ballots.

Your'e barking at the moon, loony.


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 18, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​



Good.  Have ten of them. Nothing will change.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> The mail in voting.  Millions of fraudulent ballots.


I could have swore they said it was in the billions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 18, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Good.  Have ten of them. Nothing will change.


That's the sad part.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2021)

Meanwhile in Arizona


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> There's little, if any fraud with REQUESTED ABSENTEE MAIL IN BALLOTS.  The fraud comes in when states mail out hundreds of thousands of unrequested mail-in ballots.
> 
> Your'e barking at the moon, loony.


Why does fraud come from that?! Explain exactly how that works and what evidence you have that it happened


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Flash said:


> Meanwhile in Arizona
> 
> View attachment 514360


Oh neato. Who made that fun little graphic for you?! Did you get it from propaganda.com?!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I could have swore they said it was in the billions.


If you believe over 81 million Americans voted for Biden, you're dumber than Nancy Pelosi's botox needle.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> If you believe over 81 million Americans voted for Biden, you're dumber than Nancy Pelosi's botox needle.


I think 40 million votes for Biden and 41 million votes against Trump


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I think 40 million votes for Biden and 41 million votes against Trump


I think maybe 60 million people voted for Biden and 21 million fraudulent votes for Biden.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> I think maybe 60 million people voted for Biden and 21 million fraudulent votes for Biden.


Yet you can’t prove one… shocking!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet you can’t prove one… shocking!


You're in for a surprise.








						Here's How You Know Democrats Rigged and Stole the 2020 Election
					

Let me put this in terms even Democrats can understand.Let's say a white police officer killed a black man who did nothing wrong. Unlike George Floyd, this man had not




					townhall.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> You're in for a surprise.


Surprise me then… what you got?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why does fraud come from that?! Explain exactly how that works and what evidence you have that it happened


There have been cases where a voter died after requesting an absentee ballot and the surviving spouse filled out and mailed the ballot.  That's fraud.



			https://www.bnd.com/news/local/article112583058.html


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 18, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election!


lol

This has been ‘breaking’ for more than two months - and nothing has come of it. 

More rightwing lies and dishonesty.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> There have been cases where a voter died after requesting an absentee ballot and the surviving spouse filled out and mailed the ballot.  That's fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bnd.com/news/local/article112583058.html


And you think that happened millions of times? I don’t think so. Its also pretty easy to catch which why you know about the cases where it happened! I believe Ohio found a case where a guy voted for Trump using his moms absentee ballot. So there’s a case for ya


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> You're in for a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the kind of article that makes people stupider after they read it. You were joking by posting it right?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> And you think that happened millions of times? I don’t think so. Its also pretty easy to catch which why you know about the cases where it happened! I believe Ohio found a case where a guy voted for Trump using his moms absentee ballot. So there’s a case for ya


You asked me how it could happen, doofus.  That is one way.

And no, there wouldn't be millions of cases of it if mail-in ballots were restricted to those who REQUESTED THEM.  You're not bright at all.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> You asked me how it could happen, doofus.  That is one way.
> 
> And no, there wouldn't be millions of cases of it if mail-in ballots were restricted to those who REQUESTED THEM.  You're not bright at all.


I asked how it could happen and for evidence that it did. Read the whole sentence before you try and insult other peoples intelligence


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s the kind of article that makes people stupider after they read it. You were joking by posting it right?


I would say again that you are stupid, but that would be redundant.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> I would say again that you are stupid, but that would be redundant.


Why would you say that? Because I’m asking for evidence and not just taking your word on unproven accusations of a stolen election?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I asked how it could happen and for evidence that it did. Read the whole sentence before you try and insult other peoples intelligence


Moving goalposts again?  You asked how it could happen with REQUESTED MAIL-IN BALLOTS.  I showed you.  Then you said it couldn't happen in the millions.  I agreed that it couldn't happen if ALL MAIL-IN BALLOTS HAD BEEN REQUESTED rather than mailed out by the hundreds of thousands to addresses where nobody asked for them.  

I didn't insult your intelligence.  I said you haven't any.  You may actually have a negative IQ.


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​


May the truth shine on the 3 am vote grab. And when the truth is uncovered, that we start rereading Ike's 1954 Communist deterent act and realization that former General Eisenhower was one hundred percent on target as in bullseye. We have to get corruption far away from D. C. if we have to move the Capitol to Texas or Wyoming to preserve true equality to the citizens of America.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Moving goalposts again?  You asked how it could happen with REQUESTED MAIL-IN BALLOTS.  I showed you.  Then you said it couldn't happen in the millions.  I agreed that it couldn't happen if ALL MAIL-IN BALLOTS HAD BEEN REQUESTED rather than mailed out by the hundreds of thousands to addresses where nobody asked for them.
> 
> I didn't insult your intelligence.  I said you haven't any.  You may actually have a negative IQ.


Here is my exact post #162

*Why does fraud come from that?! Explain exactly how that works and what evidence you have that it happened?*

Im not moving any goalposts. That would be you smart guy that can’t complete a sentence. Why would I care about some hypothetical way something could happen?. That’s how idiots argue. I care about what’s actually happening. You apparently have no evidence that this is happening in any significant way. Just like y’all have no evidence that the election was stolen yet it keeps getting repeated by Trump and his drones


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why would you say that? Because I’m asking for evidence and not just taking your word on unproven accusations of a stolen election?


So you watched that viral video of Georgia Democrats locking the Republican watchers out and scampering to the counting area where they pulled out hidden boxes of Phony Democrat only votes to throw the election in GA and you don't think Nancy Pelosi's secret meetings to invite Democrat Represetatives only to decide to impeach President Trump endlessly while they figured out how to insure his defeat by robbing the American majority favoring the Donald and inserting an extortionist criminal Democrat Senator of 47 into the Presidency whose dementia illness would give Pelosi herself full power to all decisionary power of the Legislative, Executive,  and weak Judicial branches to recycle Webster's dictionary to make the Constitution good for only the Democrat politburo. To get full power, Democrat party leaders had to control schools to teach power grabs and false narrative and other offensive talking points to create chaos while they created an unfixable power grab without a major insurrection. They did everything Hitler did with one exception--they used human ignorance to conceal their treason one step at a time since the Kennedy assassination and likely before.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> So you watched that viral video of Georgia Democrats locking the Republican watchers out and scampering to the counting area where they pulled out hidden boxes of Phony Democrat only votes to throw the election in GA and you don't think Nancy Pelosi's secret meetings to invite Democrat Represetatives only to decide to impeach President Trump endlessly while they figured out how to insure his defeat by robbing the American majority favoring the Donald and inserting an extortionist criminal Democrat Senator of 47 into the Presidency whose dementia illness would give Pelosi herself full power to all decisionary power of the Legislative, Executive,  and weak Judicial branches to recycle Webster's dictionary to make the Constitution good for only the Democrat politburo. To get full power, Democrat party leaders had to control schools to teach power grabs and false narrative and other offensive talking points to create chaos while they created an unfixable power grab without a major insurrection. They did everything Hitler did with one exception--they used human ignorance to conceal their treason one step at a time since the Kennedy assassination and likely before.


Yes I watched the video you’re talking about not doing the things you say it was showing. Every one of your points was shut down and explained by the election officials months ago. Wow, you’re still pushing that crap huh? That’s sad


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Here is my exact post #162
> 
> *Why does fraud come from that?! Explain exactly how that works and what evidence you have that it happened?*
> 
> Im not moving any goalposts. That would be you smart guy that can’t complete a sentence. Why would I care about some hypothetical way something could happen?. That’s how idiots argue. I care about what’s actually happening. You apparently have no evidence that this is happening in any significant way. Just like y’all have no evidence that the election was stolen yet it keeps getting repeated by Trump and his drones



Okay.
Here's what can happen with the use of unrequested mail-in ballots:










						Arizona Audit Testimony was Explosive….74,000 Ballots Recieved That Were Never Sent Out
					

What we learned today from the testimony of the audit team was nothing short of a nuclear explosion. For instance,




					djhjmedia.com
				





> What we learned today from the testimony of the audit team was nothing short of a nuclear explosion. For instance, they found that 74,000 ballots were received and counted but had never been sent out. Wow, that means Trump won Arizona easily and we are not even done yet. But, let us explore this first. Audit expert, Doug Logan revealed that there were 74,000 votes received that were never sent out.
> 
> 
> 74,243 mail-in ballots found where there is NO clear record of them ever being sent! This is a state where Biden allegedly won by 10,000 votes. And that is not all that they found.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet you can’t prove one… shocking!


They have already proven 120,000 in AZ.


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes I watched the video you’re talking about not doing the things you say it was showing. Every one of your points was shut down and explained by the election officials months ago. Wow, you’re still pushing that crap huh? That’s sad


As much as you'd like it to be, I can tell you've never seen Republicans vetting their legislators that produce sincere candidates who stand up to wrongful behaviors in men and live to do the right thing to represent the people in their areas and their states. 

I made a choice based on behaviors of Democrats who were still planning frequent bad things for people of color when I became eligible to vote. In some cities blacks were not to be seen outside after 6 pm, and I hated the unfairness of curfews based on race. That was being pushed by Democrats. Republicans spoke against racial curfew laws. In some states that was just hunky-dory. in my heart, I was angry about white and black water fountains as well. It was just wrong. Communism is wrong, too. They do't just limit curfew breaking to incarceration for a week, communists murder tens of millions of critical prople and extend the deaths to entire regions that following the extinction of dissenters, they take compliant people and give them the spoils of genocide and chaotic murder for neighbors and regional despoiling. They pulled this murder spree both in China and in Russia while the mainstream Western World was fighting WWII which meant nobody was alerted to these millions upon top of millions killed by communism until little by little the truth got out and caused a cold war that still rears up its ugly head today when politicos want to beat each other up.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Yes I watched the video you’re talking about not doing the things you say it was showing. Every one of your points was shut down and explained by the election officials months ago. Wow, you’re still pushing that crap huh? That’s sad


You mean they made lame excuses.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Why would you say that? Because I’m asking for evidence and not just taking your word on unproven accusations of a stolen election?


After your morning crap, do you have to look into the toilet to see the evidence?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Okay.
> Here's what can happen with the use of unrequested mail-in ballots:
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but DJ Hand Jobs blog isn’t the best source for news. Before you bitch about CNN just looked at the argument and explanations that Arizona elections people give to explain your unfounded claims









						Fact check: Arizona audit chief baselessly raises suspicion about 74,000 ballots
					

Arizona's Senate held a Thursday briefing on the ongoing Republican-initiated "audit" of the 2020 election in Maricopa County, where Joe Biden outperformed Donald Trump by enough of a margin to win the state.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> They have already proven 120,000 in AZ.


No they haven’t


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> As much as you'd like it to be, I can tell you've never seen Republicans vetting their legislators that produce sincere candidates who stand up to wrongful behaviors in men and live to do the right thing to represent the people in their areas and their states.
> 
> I made a choice based on behaviors of Democrats who were still planning frequent bad things for people of color when I became eligible to vote. In some cities blacks were not to be seen outside after 6 pm, and I hated the unfairness of curfews based on race. That was being pushed by Democrats. Republicans spoke against racial curfew laws. In some states that was just hunky-dory. in my heart, I was angry about white and black water fountains as well. It was just wrong. Communism is wrong, too. They do't just limit curfew breaking to incarceration for a week, communists murder tens of millions of critical prople and extend the deaths to entire regions that following the extinction of dissenters, they take compliant people and give them the spoils of genocide and chaotic murder for neighbors and regional despoiling. They pulled this murder spree both in China and in Russia while the mainstream Western World was fighting WWII which meant nobody was alerted to these millions upon top of millions killed by communism until little by little the truth got out and caused a cold war that still rears up its ugly head today when politicos want to beat each other up.


I don’t care why you made your choice. I’d love to vote for a smart honest Republican to lead. Trump was not that. But we aren’t talking about that here. We are talking about the lies about what’s happening in that video that you think shows fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> You mean they made lame excuses.


Nope. Excuses made sense and were backed up. The claims you’re making were unfounded and made by butt hurt Trumpbots


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> After your morning crap, do you have to look into the toilet to see the evidence?


Always do… that does explain why you have skid marks all over your pants… and that smell


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Life isn’t fair. Grow up and deal with it. The election was legit. If you truly feel that it was stolen then you are a sucker and being lied to


If the election was legit Maricopa county would not be holding to those routers.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Nope. Excuses made sense and were backed up. The claims you’re making were unfounded and made by butt hurt Trumpbots


Backed up by what? A politician or bureaucrat, and the media saying it did not happen. Those people have no credibility


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> If the election was legit Maricopa county would not be holding to those routers.


Sure they would.

How about you send me all your financial information so I can check and make sure your clean? Sound good?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Backed up by what? A politician or bureaucrat, and the media saying it did not happen. Those people have no credibility


Nope by explaining what the actual system and process is. Something turds like you know nothing about so you just make absurd claims


----------



## Care4all (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Yes!  *Forensic audits *by disinterested third parties, not some partisan assholes hired by the election committees.  Let the legislatures approve of the auditing firm.


It's just the OPPOSITE!   The election committees are disinterested participants running the election...  THE LEGISLATURES have a deep interest in election results going their way and ARE PARTISAN, BIASED participants and candidates themselves in the election.


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Always do… that does explain why you have skid marks all over your pants… and that smell


The need to look in the toilet after you crap to see what happened proves you have absolutely no common sense.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> The need to look in the toilet after you crap to see what happened proves you have absolutely no common sense.


Ok sparky… you just keep walking around with TP hanging out of your drawers. We are laughing with you not at you!


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Ok sparky… you just keep walking around with TP hanging out of your drawers. We are laughing with you not at you!


You brain damaged twits laugh at all kinds of things.  You're idiots.


----------



## beautress (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I don’t care why you made your choice. I’d love to vote for a smart honest Republican to lead. Trump was not that. But we aren’t talking about that here. We are talking about the lies about what’s happening in that video that you think shows fraud.


Thanks for your honesty, but you are subjected to issues I couldn't handle such as  the oligarchs in your party's leadership  who are in denial of what they have become on the surface but are precision skirters using a shipload of false narative that is so far from trueness there aren't words. Good luck if you ever open your eyes to decent people feeling horror of a man bragging on his corrupt billion dollar kickback from the Ukraine who were to receive a several billion dollar foreign aid package paid for by taxpayers who paid their dues to the US Treasury controlled by the House finance committee presently chaired by Democrat Rep. Maxine Waters who should be in prison for stalking President Trump's staff a couple of years back. Other citizens who stalk others as serially as Ms. Waters sycophants get prison sentences without parole for up to 50 years. The people who mastermind crimes get longer sentences than the flakes who execute others' crimes.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

beautress said:


> Thanks for your honesty, but you are subjected to issues I couldn't handle such as  the oligarchs in your party's leadership  who are in denial of what they have become on the surface but are precision skirters using a shipload of false narative that is so far from trueness there aren't words. Good luck if you ever open your eyes to decent people feeling horror of a man bragging on his corrupt billion dollar kickback from the Ukraine who were to receive a several billion dollar foreign aid package paid for by taxpayers who paid their dues to the US Treasury controlled by the House finance committee presently chaired by Democrat Rep. Maxine Waters who should be in prison for stalking President Trump's staff a couple of years back. Other citizens who stalk others as serially as Ms. Waters sycophants get prison sentences without parole for up to 50 years. The people who mastermind crimes get longer sentences than the flakes who execute others' crimes.


Haha, first off I don’t have a party. Second if you think Biden got a billion dollar kickback from Ukraine then you are smoking crack. Grow up and tune out the propaganda


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Sure they would.
> 
> How about you send me all your financial information so I can check and make sure your clean? Sound good?


That is a lie the information they say is threatened simply is not. Piss poor excuse, fraud happened.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That is a lie the information they say is threatened simply is not. Piss poor excuse, fraud happened.


Prove it. You can’t.

why won’t you send me your financials?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Sorry but DJ Hand Jobs blog isn’t the best source for news. Before you bitch about CNN just looked at the argument and explanations that Arizona elections people give to explain your unfounded claims
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect the Arizona Election officials and CNN to say except that the claims are ridiculous?  You really are displaying your stupidity here.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Sure they would.
> 
> How about you send me all your financial information so I can check and make sure your clean? Sound good?


False analogy.  A single person hiding individual financial procedures has nothing in common with an election board hiding the Presidential election procedures.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Nope by explaining what the actual system and process is. Something turds like you know nothing about so you just make absurd claims


The cheaters explaining "the truth" about the system ain't gonna happen, dude.  That's like asking Obama, Hillary and Valerie Jarrett what happened in Benghazi.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> What do you expect the Arizona Election officials and CNN to say except that the claims are ridiculous?  You really are displaying your stupidity here.


That’s not all they said. They explained why. Did you read their explanations? Do you think they are lying about a process that’s used everywhere?!


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Care4all said:


> It's just the OPPOSITE!   The election committees are disinterested participants running the election...  THE LEGISLATURES have a deep interest in election results going their way and ARE PARTISAN, BIASED participants and candidates themselves in the election.


If you believe that, I have some lake front property in the Mohave Desert to sell you.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s not all they said. They explained why. Did you read their explanations? Do you think they are lying about a process that’s used everywhere?!


I think they are lying about Maricopa County.  I think Dominion is lying about not being connected to the internet and about being hacked.  I think the election fraud was performed mainly by fraudulent mail-in ballots, fraudulent ballot scanning and fraudulent internet manipulation of the vote counts.

Time will tell.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> False analogy.  A single person hiding individual financial procedures has nothing in common with an election board hiding the Presidential election procedures.


I didn’t make an analogy yet. I just asked a question. How about a straight answer ?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Prove it. You can’t.
> 
> why won’t you send me your financials?


Experts say the information is in no danger. They are not the experts you use. You use the ones who say what you want. Remembers routers only show what comes in and what goes out.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I didn’t make an analogy yet. I just asked a question. How about a straight answer ?


Your comparison of you demanding Lastamender's financial records and the auditor's demanding the voting servers is an analogy.  You're conflating the refusal of the two as having equality.  There is no realistic similarity between them.  False analogy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> The cheaters explaining "the truth" about the system ain't gonna happen, dude.  That's like asking Obama, Hillary and Valerie Jarrett what happened in Benghazi.


What about their explaination do you think is BS? Best go and read it now cause if you don’t give a straight answer I’ll know you didn’t even look.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

asaratis said:


> I think they are lying about Maricopa County.  I think Dominion is lying about not being connected to the internet and about being hacked.  I think the election fraud was performed mainly by fraudulent mail-in ballots, fraudulent ballot scanning and fraudulent internet manipulation of the vote counts.
> 
> Time will tell.


You think all that stuff but haven’t seen evidence or proof. Ask questions all you want but to say you think those things happened without actually seeing proof just shows how brainwashed you are


----------



## asaratis (Jul 18, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> What about their explaination do you think is BS? Best go and read it now cause if you don’t give a straight answer I’ll know you didn’t even look.


I've already read it.  They lied.  They're covering their own incompetent asses.  It's all BS.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Experts say the information is in no danger. They are not the experts you use. You use the ones who say what you want. Remembers routers only show what comes in and what goes out.


I don’t care if the info is in danger or not. Why won’t you give me your financial information? Just private message me your bank log in and let me check things out


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Your comparison of you demanding Lastamender's financial records and the auditor's demanding the voting servers is an analogy.  You're conflating the refusal of the two as having equality.  There is no realistic similarity between them.  False analogy.


I haven’t compared her yet so you don’t know what I’m doing or not doing. Just answer the question. I’ll ask you too


----------



## asaratis (Jul 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t compared her yet so you don’t know what I’m doing or not doing. Just answer the question. I’ll ask you too


Fuck off, troll!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> I've already read it.  They lied.  They're covering their own incompetent asses.  It's all BS.


Point out a specific lie and why you think they are lying. Let’s dig in


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> It's just the OPPOSITE!   The election committees are disinterested participants running the election...



ROFL!  God, are you ever naive!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Not only were fraudulent ballots being counted, but the vote totals were being manipulated online without the use of any ballots...just changed...up for Biden, down for Trump.
> 
> You're a lying dog!


^^^^


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> Emily, any changes made by the secretary of states that the legislatures disagreed with, were brought to court in suits by the legislatures, and settled in court.  So the court determined if the changes were legal or not, BEFORE the election.
> 
> Those were the rules all voters had to follow, equally.
> 
> You can't take a citizen's vote away from them and not count it, when they voted in good faith and followed what rules they were told, were ok, by the court rulings.


No, these were not all settled.
Many were not even heard!

And YES Care4all I agree NOT to throw ANY votes away. In this or other elections where the 50/50 votes get closer and closer to even.

What I believe in is accommodating proportional representation by party.

Then using that to agree on common public policy while separating jurisdiction on funding programs people disagree on by beliefs that govt cannot regulate or establish.

I have been arguing for this since Clinton and both prochoice liberals and prolife Christians first started pushing abortion politics into federal elections and campaigns.

Now with polar approaches to pandemic economic and medical policies, we need to accommodate equal beliefs on those without forcing or conflicting through govt.

Why not reorganize democratic representation per district and cooperatize medical resources and policies?

Democrats and liberals protested lack of representation last administration.

This time Republicans and Conservatives are getting overrun by policies violating their beliefs.

Why take turns every four years throwing out half the votes and only granting representation to half the voters!

Why not set up representation for all voters of all parties, since govt is public and supposed to accommodate all. Not just members of one party at a time.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> There's little, if any fraud with REQUESTED ABSENTEE MAIL IN BALLOTS.  The fraud comes in when states mail out hundreds of thousands of unrequested mail-in ballots.
> 
> Your'e barking at the moon, loony.


Pay Attention!  Please, for the love of God!  

NONE, ZIP, ZERO OF THE STATES that Trump and ilk are contesting in the November election,  mass mailed absentee ballots to registered voters without the voter filing an absentee ballot request.

The End.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> No, these were not all settled.
> Many were not even heard


Lets start with your first two sentences. 

You are repeating lies conjured up by LIARS like Rudy Giuliani, Wood, Powell, Bannon, Trump...

All the cases brought to court had a decision made by the Court that settled the case. 

That's how it works.

The court denying to hear a case because of lack of evidence, or lack of standing, or because the suit should have been brought prior to the election, not after they found out they lost and a number of other legal reasons,

IS A DECISION BY THE COURT. 

 IT SETTLES the present suit.

Court judges DO NOT make a decision on any suit, without any evidence being presented.  The lawyers from BOTH SIDES present a case Summary Brief to the Judge, with their best legal case of why this suit they are trying to bring has merit. 

The lawyers put forth in their summary brief, their best case.  The judge goes through what the lawyers give them in their summary briefs for the case and MAKES A DECISION on whether there is legal grounds for the case to be heard, or whether the suit is frivolous.  The judges do not do this blindfolded, or haphazardly....

So, if the court dismisses a lawsuit, it is not done on a whim, it is done for LEGAL reasons, and the case is considered settled.

And before you go further with making this false claim, BE SPECIFIC, do your research.

Which cases are you concerned with, that the court did not hear?  Why did the judge rule the case was frivolous or not able to be heard and what grounds and explanation did the judge give in his decision?

Your problem is you are just repeating garbage you've heard from the lying right wing echo chamber, and not delving in to the judge's decisions and legal basis for not taking in a case.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> False analogy.  A single person hiding individual financial procedures has nothing in common with an election board hiding the Presidential election procedures.


The certified election forensic auditors in February were not given the codes but were let in to do their audits by Dominion.

If the Arizona republicans were serious about doing a forensic audit, they would have chosen, INDEPENDENT, certified election auditors to do their audit instead of partisan auditors paid for by Trump and supporter PACs...

 And would have not hired auditors that had already expressed 'the election was stolen' in the public, before they were hired by the Republican senators.

If, the Senate was truly concerned and wanted to make their citizens in the state to feel more secure in their elections by having this THIRD forensic auditor firm come in, then they would not have used Cyber Ninjas and would have used an independent, certified elections auditors, and THEY would have been given access to the Dominion software/machines as the two previous forensic audit firms.

This Arizona Circus going on now, was always MEANT to be a Circus Production.....  The republicans made certain of it....  They didn't need or want professional election auditors to fulfill their purpose, which was fooling YOU all.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2021)

asaratis said:


> If you believe that, I have some lake front property in the Mohave Desert to sell you.


Yes, of course I believe that....and its why every state has it set up that way.....the lawmakers, state senators and legislators do not run elections, (the physical parts of the elections) BECAUSE they are NOT independent arbitrators....  Their own seats, are up for election.

If you think the legislators are unbiased and don't have a stake in the election contests, then I've got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you!!!!


----------



## Flash (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> No, these were not all settled.
> Many were not even heard!
> 
> And YES Care4all I agree NOT to throw ANY votes away. In this or other elections where the 50/50 votes get closer and closer to even.
> ...


On the rest of your post....is this proportional representation similar to something like the British Parliament, or any parliament?

I'm not certain how or if that type of representation could work with our US or state constitutions?

I know I've felt that way about presidential electors....where the 'Winner Takes All electors' which is inherently unfair, instead of the candidates getting electors proportionate to the votes they received from state citizens, to send to the electoral college.


----------



## beautress (Jul 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, first off I don’t have a party. Second if you think Biden got a billion dollar kickback from Ukraine then you are smoking crack. Grow up and tune out the propaganda


So you and care4some missed the two videos of Biden bragging how he demanded a Ukraine top cop/justice was to be fired for asking how Hunter Biden was being paid over a million dollars from the Ukraine Burisma Company for membership on their board without being required to arrend even one meeting which is expressly forbidden by the Constitution of the United States of America and the second video of then Vice-President Biden bragging about demanding one billion dollars from Ukraine's top fiscal official to be delivered to him in less than six hours when he would take as he boarded Air Force Two to go back to his Vice President's mansion. He also filled in a specifically unconstitutional brag about how he would have their foreign aid package cancelled by using his power as Vice President of the United States to take Way billions they were anticipating the very next week as a gift from your family and mine in the form of taxes levied on your paycheck through your emplouer before a lesser amount is received by you on payday or as retirement payment through your Social Security funds. You couldn't possibly make this shit up. but there upon my computer screen was Joe Biden bragging to his friends the avenue from which he pitched a hard ball to the Ukraine for cash in American dollars which he disclosed to his buds, one of whom filmed the whole thing on his camera or celular device. This is just one of the ways criminals extort money from the federal government. I am sorry you all didn't see on the MSM you watch day and night to hear lies about Republican politicians of influences and their voters they describe as horrible people worthy of Maxine Water's stalker squads.

Why doesn't this information bother you? You paid a well- paid highest paid employee's salary, free living expenses, free around the world travel, free steak and lobster for himself, family, and weekend parties for a huge staff, full time three shifts per day for 8 years, secret service staff, secretairies, cooks, maids, butlers, and the whole nine yards, and he used his high offices for 47 years of truly shitty deals on your nickel. When I was young, there was no minimum wage so whether you earned fifty cents an hour or a cushy two bucks an hour, income tax and social security taxes were removed from your earnings before you even saw what you were given at the end of the month. 

Laws of mercy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 19, 2021)

beautress said:


> So you and care4some missed the two videos of Biden bragging how he demanded a Ukraine top cop/justice was to be fired for asking how Hunter Biden was being paid over a million dollars from the Ukraine Burisma Company for membership on their board without being required to arrend even one meeting which is expressly forbidden by the Constitution of the United States of America and the second video of then Vice-President Biden bragging about demanding one billion dollars from Ukraine's top fiscal official to be delivered to him in less than six hours when he would take as he boarded Air Force Two to go back to his Vice President's mansion. He also filled in a specifically unconstitutional brag about how he would have their foreign aid package cancelled by using his power as Vice President of the United States to take Way billions they were anticipating the very next week as a gift from your family and mine in the form of taxes levied on your paycheck through your emplouer before a lesser amount is received by you on payday or as retirement payment through your Social Security funds. You couldn't possibly make this shit up. but there upon my computer screen was Joe Biden bragging to his friends the avenue from which he pitched a hard ball to the Ukraine for cash in American dollars which he disclosed to his buds, one of whom filmed the whole thing on his camera or celular device. This is just one of the ways criminals extort money from the federal government. I am sorry you all didn't see on the MSM you watch day and night to hear lies about Republican politicians of influences and their voters they describe as horrible people worthy of Maxine Water's stalker squads.
> 
> Why doesn't this information bother you? You paid a well- paid highest paid employee's salary, free living expenses, free around the world travel, free steak and lobster for himself, family, and weekend parties for a huge staff, full time three shifts per day for 8 years, secret service staff, secretairies, cooks, maids, butlers, and the whole nine yards, and he used his high offices for 47 years of truly shitty deals on your nickel. When I was young, there was no minimum wage so whether you earned fifty cents an hour or a cushy two bucks an hour, income tax and social security taxes were removed from your earnings before you even saw what you were given at the end of the month.
> 
> Laws of mercy.


Now you’re changing the subject and videos. But yes I did see Biden talk about how he got the prosecutor fired, which was our countries objective. Not a personal side job. He did what he was supposed to do and did not get a billion dollar kickback. Hard to even type that with a straight face. The claims y’all make are completely absurd


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 19, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Now you’re changing the subject and videos. But yes I did see Biden talk about how he got the prosecutor fired, which was our countries objective. Not a personal side job. He did what he was supposed to do and did not get a billion dollar kickback. Hard to even type that with a straight face. The claims y’all make are completely absurd


There's no evidence that the "objective" was anyone's other than Biden's.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 19, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> There's no evidence that the "objective" was anyone's other than Biden's.


Of course there is. Congress wrote a letter in 2016. Ron Johnson signed it. Get a clue Bri, your intel sources are all fucked up


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 19, 2021)

Care4all said:


> On the rest of your post....is this proportional representation similar to something like the British Parliament, or any parliament?
> 
> I'm not certain how or if that type of representation could work with our US or state constitutions?
> 
> I know I've felt that way about presidential electors....where the 'Winner Takes All electors' which is inherently unfair, instead of the candidates getting electors proportionate to the votes they received from state citizens, to send to the electoral college.


So far the only states that could split proportional have maybe 2 or 3 votes.

It would take an act of God to get CA and TX (FL and NY) to split since the others would have to agree simultaneously.
Thus I think we should start a different way, though I like RWS idea to focus party representation on the Electoral districts.

For sake of not interfering or experimenting with given govt and Constitutional system, I support working outside the system first:
Start with parties and media that are outside the system but which organize people voluntarily by partisan groups.

We can set up an independent "Cooperative Council" with 2-3 reps per county per Party that has members there. Start with just members willing to consult and connect by consensus with other parties. Then use that team to figure out how to represent people by precinct and populations proportionally by party. (If this is done voluntarily by Party members or chairs, it doesn't require legal changes or formal bylaw decisions, just to have members meet to consult as a team across parties.)

The Green Party already uses consensus process, and I know the chairs in TX who set up the model for 2 reps per Count for THEIR party. I supported this innovation to be replicated for ALL parties to connect with each other.

(Also in TX there is a nonprofit that already trains people to set up their own Cooperative health care benefits and jobs by connecting and expanding the network of medical providers so all districts can participate democratically and voluntarily managing their own teams. So I have proposes training part precinct chairs to use their structures for managing cooperative health care services and benefits per district members.)

I would start there, and using existing party precincts to network the Chairs together into a Council.

Like a mirror of Congress, with Senate type structure of 1-3 reps per county (per party) and a general body where the reps per party are proportional, such as following the Electoral map to determine the distribution.

And using these same census demographics to represent health care demands per population to distribute clinics and teaching hospitals to democratize health care.

Again, if we start INFORMALLY just using party precinct relationships within communities, by the time we unite the leaders who can work across party lines to manage representation in groups this way, we can figure out how to work with the given Electoral system.

It could be, the same people we Elect to represent parties per Electoral District are the same people we choose to serve year round negotiating between people per district, their respective parties, and govt officials and offices.

Or to remain neutral of govt duties and agenda, the Council could remain independent and just serve between Parties, Media and Govt to communicate grievances and solutions between the people and the larger institutions in charge of public policy.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jul 19, 2021)

emilynghiem said:


> So far the only states that could split proportional have maybe 2 or 3 votes.
> 
> It would take an act of God to get CA and TX (FL and NY) to split since the others would have to agree simultaneously.
> Thus I think we should start a different way, though I like RWS idea to focus party representation on the Electoral districts.
> ...


I think you hit on a principle and idea that should be implemented across the board to help combat these polarizing times. Bipartisan groups coming up with solutions.  Right now I see unethical fights from both parties for absolute power and then partisan governance that doesn’t go anywhere. We need to implement bipartisan cooperation across the board. Make key members from each party responsible and accountable to put their names on legislation or suffer the consequences of being incompetent.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jul 19, 2021)

bripat9643 said:


> This is why the Dims fear the AZ audit so much.   It's inspiring further audits.  Eventually enough fraudulent balllots will be uncovered to nullify the election.
> 
> Breaking: The State Of Wisconsin Authorized An Audit Of The 2020 Election! - USA SUPREME
> 
> _In the 2020 presidential election, the state of Wisconsin faced a lot of “controversy.”_​​_Social media users have been sharing posts claiming that during the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4 there were vote dumps of hundreds of thousands of mail-in ballots only for Democrat Joe Biden in Wisconsin_​​_They faced a lot of other voter fraud allegations._​​_There was a claim that 140,000 ballots for Biden were found in Wisconsin on the night of Nov. 3 to Nov. 4._​​_President Donald Trump and his campaign were also claiming that there are too many “irregularities” with Wisconsin’s presidential election ballots to trust the outcome!_​​_Left-wing media “debunked these stories” but many left wondering why there was no audit because many Americans still think that there was some sort of voter fraud there._​​_Well, after Arizona’s audit thing could change as Wisconsin officially authorized an audit of the 2020 elections:_​​_Twitter Link_​​_This news raises allegations that Michigan and Pennsylvania could approve audits too._​​_In any case, the ongoing audit in Arizona is facing a lot of difficulties!_​



Sorry, Bri, but there's no provision in US law for nullifying an election.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jul 19, 2021)

Care4all 
Sorry, I think I leaped into applying a variation of Proportional Representation to our current party/electoral system.

By itself, PR works by assigning seats proportionally to the number and size of parties in that district, state or nation.

So if we have 5 parties, then each gets equal reps if you have a Senate structure like 2 Senators per state.

If you base reps proportionally to population, then this is like Electoral votes spread proportionally by district populations, but based on party affiliation.

So 50/50 in a district, half R half D, means those Electors or Electoral votes are split 50/50.


----------



## Eyepublius (Jul 29, 2021)

mdk said:


> The fraud in Michigan’s Edison County is enough to overturn the election.


What a joke....


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 29, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Keeps 'em happy.
> 
> Maybe it stops them from planning more terrorist attacks, too.


They are planning more audits.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 29, 2021)

Eyepublius said:


> What a joke....


The election? Fucking right, it was.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They are planning more audits.


I have no doubt.


----------



## Staidhup (Jul 30, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> What would be *your *conclusion when the court accepted the fact that the signatures didn't match?


Then Houston we have a problem!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They are planning more audits.


Another form of terrorist attack.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 30, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another form of terrorist attack.


How so? It is a constitutional right. It is healthy for the country. Stopping it is un American. It also damages our democracy. If they are so sure there was no fraud what could they possibly be worried about?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 2, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That is a lie the information they say is threatened simply is not. Piss poor excuse, fraud happened.


Or not.


----------

